# Haydn quartets



## csacks

I am planning to get a set of Haydn´s string quartets. In itunes there are some sets from U$189 to u$39. Any recommendation for a set which includes all of them, or the most important of them?
Thanks in advance


----------



## GKC

csacks said:


> I am planning to get a set of Haydn´s string quartets. In itunes there are some sets from U$189 to u$39. Any recommendation for a set which includes all of them, or the most important of them?
> Thanks in advance


Don't know what's available on iTunes (are you restricted to this source?) .
Look for ones by the Tatrai quartet. You can sample many of theirs on youtube. Start with the six quartets of opus 76; this set has some of his best work in quartet genre. I would steer clear of the Emerson; not very idiomatic in Haydn (or Mozart) in my opinion.

Others will chime in....

GKC


----------



## DiesIraeCX

People have been speaking very well of this MP3 Box-Set, and at 10 dollars, it's kind of hard to go wrong.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582&style=classical&fulltracklist=T

Haydn - Complete String Quartets played on Period Instruments 
Festetics Quartet


----------



## hpowders

I have the Tatrai. Modern performances. Variable sound.

Do you want HIP or modern?


----------



## Itullian

I like the Kodaly and Aeolian sets.


----------



## Triplets

The Buchberger Qt. Not only great playing, but available cheaply on CD from Brilliant Classics.


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> People have been speaking very well of this MP3 Box-Set, and at 10 dollars, it's kind of hard to go wrong.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582&style=classical&fulltracklist=T
> 
> Haydn - Complete String Quartets played on Period Instruments
> Festetics Quartet


As an early downloader of this set, I say: Go for it! This is a deal I wouldn't expect to see twice in a lifetime. The 170-page booklet is also available for free, from a different site.

Added: The performances are uniformly fine, pretty much in HIP style with instruments to match. I'm also happy with Haydn on modern instruments.


----------



## Blake

DiesIraeVIX said:


> People have been speaking very well of this MP3 Box-Set, and at 10 dollars, it's kind of hard to go wrong.
> 
> http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582&style=classical&fulltracklist=T
> 
> Haydn - Complete String Quartets played on Period Instruments
> Festetics Quartet


This is nearly a legal robbery. 58 quartets - 19 discs - for $10? It's mine.


----------



## csacks

Thanks for all the inputs. Unfortunately, downloads are not available from CDuniverse.com for Chile. Albeit I am not restricted to itunes, it is, by, far, the easiest way to get music.


----------



## KenOC

Yes, seems quite unfair. CD Universe states that this download is only available the US mailing addresses and IPs.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Personally, I wouldn't suggest buying a set - imo, it's best to enjoy a variety of interpreters. They each bring their own approach to the music and it's fun to compare them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

If you see the Quatuor Mosaiques, don't pass them up. The Festetics set is an unbelievable deal, but I don't think they're on the same level. Just my two cents, though.


----------



## GioCar

This year I bought the Angeles box set, following the great reviews I read in various sites, and I am very happy with it.










I also have the (incomplete) Amadeus Quartet set, but I tend to prefer the Angeles.


----------



## Haydn man

Not a full set of String Quartets but I can highly recommend these recordings


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn man said:


> Not a full set of String Quartets but I can highly recommend these recordings


Haydn man, do you own the Takacs Op. 76? I've been thinking of getting that one.


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn man, do you own the Takacs Op. 76? I've been thinking of getting that one.


You weren't speaking to me, but I have the Takacs Haydn Op. 76. Good performances (obviously) but a very reverberant recording that's off-putting for me. You should audition first on-line to see if that bothers you.


----------



## Haydn man

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn man, do you own the Takacs Op. 76? I've been thinking of getting that one.


No I don't but I have it on Spotify 
I think the performances are spot on and I have no problems with the recording. It's on my Christmas list for the family


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> You weren't speaking to me, but I have the Takacs Haydn Op. 76. Good performances (obviously) but a very reverberant recording that's off-putting for me. You should audition first on-line to see if that bothers you.


Well, I've heard the samples and they do have quite an echo effect, but the playing itself is excellent, I find. Both elegant and gutsy in the faster movements, and thick-textured and expressive in the slower ones. Is reverb really all that bad?


----------



## Albert7

And if you get bored of the Haydn quartets, you can always listen to the "fake" Haydn quartets composed by Mozart. Good rendition by The Emerson Quartet at: http://www.emersonquartet.com/artist.php?view=record&rid=449

This complements the real Haydn quartets done by the Emerson: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005OKSH/ref=nosim/goodmusicguideco which I have yet to hear .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hehe, it's hard to get bored of them if you like them, that's for sure. But Mozart's 'Haydn' quartets are awesome as well, of course.


----------



## hpowders

GKC said:


> Don't know what's available on iTunes (are you restricted to this source?) .
> Look for ones by the Tatrai quartet. You can sample many of theirs on youtube. Start with the six quartets of opus 76; this set has some of his best work in quartet genre. I would steer clear of the Emerson; not very idiomatic in Haydn (or Mozart) in my opinion.
> 
> Others will chime in....
> 
> GKC


No. The Emerson is not idiomatic and play with modern instruments and a bit too heavy on the vibrato for my taste.
What they do bring is incredible virtuosity and energy to their Haydn. For some, that is enough, but not for me.


----------



## Mandryka

What do you Haydn mavens think of the Pro Arte Quartet?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mandryka said:


> What do you Haydn mavens think of the Pro Arte Quartet?


I've heard some samples of their recordings - they play very well but the recording quality isn't up to modern standards, unfortunately.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

I've been listening to the Haydn quartets a lot the last couple years. I started with the Aeolian set and it worked for me. As time has gone on, I've gotten many, many more incomplete sets and single discs. A few random opinions:

* The Tokyo Quartet does a a great Opus 76. Powerful, passionate, gentle, humorous, as need be. 
* The Buchberger does a great Opus 20. From what else I've heard from them, they may offer the most energetic, robust, rustic set. Full personality and power. 
* Kodaly is solid, neither particularly exciting or disappointing. Just... solid.
* The Mosaiques may be the best overall period group, but I do beg to differ with their tempo choices at times, especially in opus 33. A beautiful tone.
* The Emersons are tight and energetic but can lean bland. But at times their urbane, "pro-tooled" approach works well. I quite like their "Rider" finale, for instance--a tight, tight gallop. 
* I'm REALLY taken by the Prazak and Parkanyi Quartet on Praga. Desert island for sure. 

Back to box sets--based on my experience thus far, Aeolian and Buchberger.

Based on copious online listening, I just can't get into Los Angeles. They sound good though.


----------



## GKC

DebussyDoesDallas said:


> * I'm REALLY taken by the Prazak and Parkanyi Quartet on Praga. Desert island for sure.


Yes, I love those too. I recommend the Kochian qt. on Praga doing opus 74. As good as the others, I think.

GKC


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DebussyDoesDallas said:


> I've been listening to the Haydn quartets a lot the last couple years. I started with the Aeolian set and it worked for me. As time has gone on, I've gotten many, many more incomplete sets and single discs. A few random opinions:
> 
> * The Tokyo Quartet does a a great Opus 76. Powerful, passionate, gentle, humorous, as need be.
> * The Buchberger does a great Opus 20. From what else I've heard from them, they may offer the most energetic, robust, rustic set. Full personality and power.
> * Kodaly is solid, neither particularly exciting or disappointing. Just... solid.
> * The Mosaiques may be the best overall period group, but I do beg to differ with their tempo choices at times, especially in opus 33. A beautiful tone.
> * The Emersons are tight and energetic but can lean bland. But at times their urbane, "pro-tooled" approach works well. I quite like their "Rider" finale, for instance--a tight, tight gallop.
> * I'm REALLY taken by the Prazak and Parkanyi Quartet on Praga. Desert island for sure.
> 
> Back to box sets--based on my experience thus far, Aeolian and Buchberger.
> 
> Based on copious online listening, I just can't get into Los Angeles. They sound good though.


thanks for the cool review .


----------



## csacks

After listening some of them, I finally decided to buy the full set, by the Aeolian Quartet. Still downloading them (22 discs). So far, So good. Thanks again for the help. As I know myself, I will use them as a gold standard, and will get different versions for the favorites. But first of all, I have to be familiarized with them. It will take a long long time


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

csacks said:


> After listening some of them, I finally decided to buy the full set, by the Aeolian Quartet. Still downloading them (22 discs). So far, So good. Thanks again for the help. As I know myself, I will use them as a gold standard, and will get different versions for the favorites. But first of all, I have to be familiarized with them. It will take a long long time
> View attachment 57015


Good choice, their Seven Last Words is very expressive. Enjoy the listening .


----------



## Albert7

csacks said:


> After listening some of them, I finally decided to buy the full set, by the Aeolian Quartet. Still downloading them (22 discs). So far, So good. Thanks again for the help. As I know myself, I will use them as a gold standard, and will get different versions for the favorites. But first of all, I have to be familiarized with them. It will take a long long time
> View attachment 57015


That looks like a wonderful set! Cool looking cover too.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

GKC said:


> Yes, I love those too. I recommend the Kochian qt. on Praga doing opus 74. As good as the others, I think.
> 
> GKC


Thanks! I'll seek those out. Though they can be pricey. The two Praga discs I got came discount from Berkshire Record Outlet.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

albertfallickwang said:


> That looks like a wonderful set! Cool looking cover too.


Honestly, one reason I chose this set myself was because I liked the cover graphic. The colors, wood grain, focus on the instruments give a great warm, earthy feel--both timeless and modern. Not the cliche composer portrait or awkward ensemble pose.


----------



## Albert7

Man, my public library doesn't have a complete set of the Haydn quartets... ugh.


----------



## KenOC

albertfallickwang said:


> Man, my public library doesn't have a complete set of the Haydn quartets... ugh.


You can get a very nice complete set for ten bucks at CD Universe. Quatour Festetics, 19 discs worth, download, 256K VBR MP3s. If you insist on lossless, you'll have to pay a bit more. Just a little tiny bit!

Oops, sorry, that deal may be gone now.


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> You can get a very nice complete set for ten bucks at CD Universe. Quatour Festetics, 19 discs worth, download, 256K VBR MP3s. If you insist on lossless, you'll have to pay a bit more. Just a little tiny bit!


Can't seem to find it. Can you link me up to it?


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> You can get a very nice complete set for ten bucks at CD Universe. Quatour Festetics, 19 discs worth, download, 256K VBR MP3s. If you insist on lossless, you'll have to pay a bit more. Just a little tiny bit!
> 
> Oops, sorry, that deal may be gone now.


I knew that one wasn't going to last long--seemed an obvious error of an omitted digit in the price.


----------



## Balthazar

The Festetics set still shows $9.99 for the MP3 download. If I recall correctly, that price is only available for US-based customers.


----------



## KenOC

Balthazar said:


> The Festetics set still shows $9.99 for the MP3 download. If I recall correctly, that price is only available for US-based customers.


Can you post the link for Albert? BTW yes, US IP address and US mailing address for the credit card, otherwise no-go.


----------



## Balthazar

Aye, aye.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582&style=music


----------



## KenOC

Glad to see it can still be had for that wondrous price. The MP3s are $95.49 on Amazon.


----------



## Vaneyes

To further the GKC & DDD discussion on Op. 74. For premiums, Auryn (Tacet) and Kocian (Praga). Take your choice, both are terrific. It might boil down to a preference for tone. The Kocian is a little heavier in the bottom end.

The best buy (performance, sound, price), IMO, is Endellion (Virgin). One can find their Op. 74 paired with Op. 54 on an inexpensive 2fer. Or, if one just wants Op. 74 and doesn't mind used, hunt Amazon Marketplace for atleast two previous Virgin releases...which can be very inexpensive.:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

You might find the Buchbergers interesting; at $30 for the Amazon downloads, it's not that bad a price, and I think they have an edge on the Festetics. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Blake

albertfallickwang said:


> Man, my public library doesn't have a complete set of the Haydn quartets... ugh.


Check out post #3 by DiesIraeVIX . You can get the whole digital set for $10. And from what I've heard, it's a pretty decent cycle.


----------



## KenOC

I've been listening to the Op. 17 quartets tonight. Mostly I've listened to the Op. 20 and forward in the past. But the earlier quartets are a real treat. The themes are longer, not just motifs, and the atmosphere seems more "romantic" than classical, at least by comparison. A real treat -- don't neglect these!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> I've been listening to the Op. 17 quartets tonight. Mostly I've listened to the Op. 20 and forward in the past. But the earlier quartets are a real treat. The themes are longer, not just motifs, and the atmosphere seems more "romantic" than classical, at least by comparison. A real treat -- don't neglect these!


Yeah, the C minor quartet is excellent in Op. 17. I don't have that set yet, but the Buchberger version, from the samples I've heard, seems very good.

KenOC - also, Op. 9 is just as good as Op. 17, imo.


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> KenOC - also, Op. 9 is just as good as Op. 17, imo.


Yep. Going there real quick. Haydn is like Jonathan Winters or Robin Williams -- always "on"!

The Op. 17 I was listening to were by the London Haydn Quartet, maybe a little *too* HIP for my tastes. But I also have the Festetics and the Angeles, so all bases are covered.


----------



## Haydn man

KenOC said:


> I've been listening to the Op. 17 quartets tonight. Mostly I've listened to the Op. 20 and forward in the past. But the earlier quartets are a real treat. The themes are longer, not just motifs, and the atmosphere seems more "romantic" than classical, at least by comparison. A real treat -- don't neglect these!


I am ashamed to say I don't these works at all well, and will seek them out via Spotify PDQ 
That download of all the quartets for less than $10 is incredible, but can't get it here in the UK mores the pity


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yeah, the C minor quartet is excellent in Op. 17. I don't have that set yet, but the Buchberger version, from the samples I've heard, seems very good.
> 
> KenOC - also, Op. 9 is just as good as Op. 17, imo.


The Cminor of 17 and the Dminor of 9 are both great. Or maybe I'm just a minor kinda guy. I second Buchbergers on these early quartets.


----------



## Mandryka

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've heard some samples of their [The Pro Arte] recordings - they play very well but the recording quality isn't up to modern standards, unfortunately.


I wouldn't underestimate the originality of their conception of some of the music. They will not appeal to people who see Haydn's music as a clever and pleasant and smiling divertion. The Pro Arte make some of these quartets as ardent, turbulent and insistant as anything Beethoven wrote before op 127.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hello Mandryka, don't get me wrong - I did say that they are great performers, it's just unfortunate that the recording quality (not the performance quality) is not that great. They have a zesty, lively and humourous sound that fits Haydn's quartets very well, I agree there. And I'm definitely not one to think of Haydn's music that way, he is my favourite composer .


----------



## Albert7

Just saw the Doric Quartet release a new album of the Opus 20 Haydn quartets so I probably will get that off iTunes fairly soon .


----------



## Albert7

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> hello Mandryka, don't get me wrong - I did say that they are great performers, it's just unfortunate that the recording quality (not the performance quality) is not that great. They have a zesty, lively and humourous sound that fits Haydn's quartets very well, I agree there. And I'm definitely not one to think of Haydn's music that way, he is my favourite composer .


This makes me curious why people here say that the Emerson Quartet recordings of Haydn doesn't sound like Haydn-esque?


----------



## Mandryka

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> hello Mandryka, don't get me wrong - I did say that they are great performers, it's just unfortunate that the recording quality (not the performance quality) is not that great. They have a zesty, lively and humourous sound that fits Haydn's quartets very well, I agree there. And I'm definitely not one to think of Haydn's music that way, he is my favourite composer .


One opus number I've always had difficulty with is op 33. Somehow the quartets seem to be not very interesting emotionally in the performances I hear - compared with op 20 or op 50. Are there any hidden great performances, maybe single ones, possibly not part of of complete sets.

I once heard Hagen play The Joke in London and it was wonderful - so it can be done.

Re Pro Arte - I really urge you to get past the sound (which isn't so bad really - you can hear what they're doing) and hear some of their best - 20/4 maybe, or 50/6 or 71/1.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Try the Buchbergers in Op. 33, I really like their recording - also, I belive the Apponyi Quartet does another great version. Op. 33 is very witty and the individual pieces are more varied than in some other Opus numbers, imo. The pieces are generally lighter than Op. 20, of course, but are still masterfully written imo.

I'll look into the Pro Arte recordings, thanks for the tip .


----------



## Mandryka

I know Apponyi and I've dipped into Buchberger, but not listened very seriously. One I found on spotify is by the Eybler quartet - it's making my ears prick up.


----------



## GKC

Mandryka said:


> Are there any hidden great performances [of op. 33], maybe single ones, possibly not part of of complete sets.


Try the Parkanyi on Praga CD (two CD's, three quartets each). I think they are very good performances. I like them better than my others: Tatrai, Kodaly and the Lindsays. The Praga sound is terrific, too.

GKC


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> Just saw the Doric Quartet release a new album of the Opus 20 Haydn quartets so I probably will get that off iTunes fairly soon .
> 
> View attachment 58040


Mosaiques own Op. 20. They really do.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I see, well, I hope you'll find your preferred version . The Buchberger's been doing it for me so far, hehe.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

I'm checking out the Doric on Spotify. I like it so far.

I downloaded the Festetics from Cd Universe for $10 and been dipping around. I like it but probably won't emerge as a favorite. Very clear and finely delineated, especially with the panned left/right arrangement, so you can really hear the position of the instruments, which I enjoy. A bit dry and reverb-free, so not for those who prefer a more beefy resonance.

I'll chip in a vote of support for the Emersons as an alternate set for your preferred. Tight and "pro-tooled"-sounding, as always, but energetic and carefully considered. Their tempo choices, especially on the bouncy "Joke" and galloping "Rider" quartets, really hit a sweet spot for me--boy, do they lock in tight together. I also really like their f minor of the opus 20 (my overall favorite on these are the Buchberger and Mosaiques, but god knows I'd like to hear more versions). Don't care for their "Lark"-- I like a bolder personality on the first violin melody.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

thanks for the reviews, DebussyDoesDallas - ah, Haydn's quartets - they're infinite. You just can't go wrong with any of them, love that composer.


----------



## Mandryka

GKC said:


> Try the Parkanyi on Praga CD (two CD's, three quartets each). I think they are very good performances. I like them better than my others: Tatrai, Kodaly and the Lindsays. The Praga sound is terrific, too.
> 
> GKC


Thanks
One I have found which seems very good to me in (op 33) is the Eybler. First time I've ever really enjoyed op 33, though that may well be saying more about me than the performance, I don't know.


----------



## Albert7

All this talk of Haydn quartets made me check out the Haydn Amadeus Quartet 27 String Quartets on the DG label. I am looking to listening to all of those on discs because of my perked ears.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Mosaiques own Op. 20. They really do.


I'm afraid I've never really come to terms with the Quatuor Mosaïques' Op 20 set (I've had it a year now and I still don't... never mind).

I'm going to go with the London Haydn quartet for the Op 33 set, which I've asked someone to get me for Xmas.


----------



## Albert7

I am going to try to order that Doric String Quartet of the Op. 20 hopefully next week. Still debating whether to get the iTunes version only or both iTunes/CD...


----------



## Mandryka

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm afraid I've never really come to terms with the Quatuor Mosaïques' Op 20 set (I've had it a year now and I still don't... never mind).
> 
> I'm going to go with the London Haydn quartet for the Op 33 set, which I've asked someone to get me for Xmas.


For op 20 I like Tatrai, Ulbrich and maybe Hagen. There are some excellent odd ones - a live one from Lindsay, for example. I think these are more stimulating than Mosaiques.


----------



## Itullian

Anyone familiar with this set?


----------



## KenOC

I've heard it's supposed to be pretty good. Mono I believe.


----------



## Itullian

I actually like mono string quartets. But it depends on the quality of the mono.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Itullian said:


> I actually like mono string quartets. But it depends on the quality of the mono.


What do you dudes mean by mono?


----------



## Albert7

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What do you dudes mean by mono?


Nothing wrong going a little mono a mono.

Did the Busch Quartet record this? I am looking for a solid mono recording just for old school times' sake.


----------



## jtbell

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What do you dudes mean by mono?


That's the virus that had me sleeping all day for a while, about 25 years ago.


----------



## Mandryka

Itullian said:


> Anyone familiar with this set?


Dipped in. Not impressed.


----------



## Albert7

Anyone know how good the complete set on Naxos with the Kodaly Quartet is?


----------



## Itullian

I like it very much. Nice sound and good performances all around.


----------



## Manxfeeder

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know how good the complete set on Naxos with the Kodaly Quartet is?


They're competent. I'm happy with my set. They play in tune and sound good. You won't be disappointed with it, but there are times you'll wonder if more could have been done. And that's when you'll go out and find an individual performance of a piece you really like.


----------



## Itullian

Anyone collecting the Auryn set?


----------



## Albert7

Manxfeeder said:


> They're competent. I'm happy with my set. They play in tune and sound good. You won't be disappointed with it, but there are times you'll wonder if more could have been done. And that's when you'll go out and find an individual performance of a piece you really like.


Cool beans, I will check them out. Our library is getting a copy of the complete Haydn string quartet their version. I look forward to listening to it.

You gotta admit that they are one of the few groups to have completed all of the quartets. Most groups seem to have done a select number.


----------



## Mandryka

albertfallickwang said:


> Anyone know how good the complete set on Naxos with the Kodaly Quartet is?


It is not very good. Avoid.


----------



## Itullian

Mandryka said:


> It is not very good. Avoid.


What do you recommend?


----------



## Mandryka

Itullian said:


> What do you recommend?


I don't. The ensembles which make music out of op 20 don't out of op 33 etc.


----------



## Bas

I like the (incomplete) Naïve set, by Quatuor Mosaïques especially the opus 64 quartets are really vivid with them!









These are also very good:


----------



## Albert7

Mandryka said:


> It is not very good. Avoid.


Why is it bad? Playing awful? Or bad sonic engineering?


----------



## Mandryka

They don't "take off" - workmanlike and uninspired.


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> They don't "take off" - workmanlike and uninspired.


That's my feeling as well. Nothing bad or awful - just there.


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> Anyone collecting the Auryn set?


I'm not collecting the series, but I do have their Op. 64 (Tacet), and highly recommend it. Other Opp. I've heard are also excellent, as is the recorded sound.:tiphat:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I've been interested in the Auryn's Op. 76, might get that one sometime, or the Takács.


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I've been interested in the Auryn's Op. 76, might get that one sometime, or the Takács.


Audition Tokyo (Sony), too.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Too much vibrato.


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> Too much vibrato.


You've got that right. Take the vibrato and throw it in the dumpster.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Bulldog said:


> You've got that right. Take the vibrato and throw it in the dumpster.


I initially read your second sentence with a different third word than the one you actually used.


----------



## Vaneyes

If you're speaking of the Tokyo's Op. 76, gentlemen, your take is puzzling. Inexpensive headsets?

I've listened to these regularly for the best part of twenty years. No undue reverb. Furthermore, no mention in reviews I've seen. Perhaps you could present one.

For those interested, Tokyo's Haydn D minor "Fifths" from their Sony rec. is linked for your pleasure.:tiphat:

http://www.earsense.org/chamberbase/works/detail/?pkey=147


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> If you're speaking of the Tokyo's Op. 76, gentlemen, your take is puzzling. Inexpensive headsets?


Sorry, I wasn't directly referring to the Tokyo. Part of my MO is to always bash vibrato when the opportunity arises. Vibrato is a virus that must be stopped.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

The Tokyo plays with more vibrato than I wish to hear in Haydn.


----------



## PeterF

The Haydn String Quartets are definitely among my very favorite classical music. Here are some of my favorite recordings of the Haydn Quartets.
Gewandhaus - Op.76/2, Op.76/3, Op.76/4
Kocian - Op.74
Parkanyi - Op.33, Op.42, Op.54
Amsterdam (HIP) - Op.20/3, Op.20/4, Op.64/6, Op.74/1, Op.76/1, Op.77/1
Fry - Op.9/4, Op.77/2
Prazak - Op.50/3, Op.50/5, Op50/6, Op.71, Op.


----------



## Mandryka

PeterF said:


> The Haydn String Quartets are definitely among my very favorite classical music. Here are some of my favorite recordings of the Haydn Quartets.
> Gewandhaus - Op.76/2, Op.76/3, Op.76/4
> Kocian - Op.74
> Parkanyi - Op.33, Op.42, Op.54
> Amsterdam (HIP) - Op.20/3, Op.20/4, Op.64/6, Op.74/1, Op.76/1, Op.77/1
> Fry - Op.9/4, Op.77/2
> Prazak - Op.50/3, Op.50/5, Op50/6, Op.71, Op.


I thought I'd check out the op 77/2 because I'm on the look out for a really satisfying performance of that one. For me the Fry was a bit too much champagne and not enough expressiveness. But thanks anyway. Favourite for me stays the Tatrai I think.

The style of the Amsterdam Quartet reminds me of Thomas Fey. Again, not for me, but thanks.

I'd like to hear the Kocian op 74 (The Rider is another one I'm exploring.) I was impressed by their Dvorak. But unfortunately the Haydn's not on spotify.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Op. 77, Nos. 1 & 2, L'Archibudelli.


----------



## Dasein

Can recommend Quatuor Mosaique.


----------



## Mandryka

Vaneyes said:


> Re Op. 77, Nos. 1 & 2, L'Archibudelli.


I'll try to hear it, I was very impressed by some of their Beethoven just last week (The Eyglass Duo)

Let me suggest one for you, The Vegh Quartet


----------



## FerneKlang

Manxfeeder said:


> If you see the Quatuor Mosaiques, don't pass them up. The Festetics set is an unbelievable deal, but I don't think they're on the same level. Just my two cents, though.


Thanks for this recommendation, Manxfeeder - I got myself the Quatuor Mosaiques box set for Christmas, and these are wonderful recordings indeed


----------



## TurnaboutVox

So far I have acquired (not at a very high rate of acquisition, but I do like to get to know works pretty well over several months):

Op. 20 - Quatuor Mosaiques
Op. 33 - London Haydn Quartet (recently)
Op. 51 - Kodaly Quartet
Opp. 71, 74 & 76 - Takacs Quartet
Op. 77 - Smithson Quartet
Op. 103 - Kodaly Quartet, Smithson Quartet

I have some reservations about most of these, though I think all are at least fair. I also find the Op 76 Takacs set rather reverberant, but the performances are very enjoyable. I do like (very much) the Kodaly's Seven Last Words. Solid and workmanlike will often do for me (they are very secure in intonation).

I'm enjoying my newly acquired Op 33 set a lot too.

The weakest set I own is the Smithson's Op 77 + 103 (bought from a mail order record club in the early 90's). Frustratingly I once had a recording of much more secure and satisfying performances on cassette made from a BBC radio broadcast, but lost it some time ago.

I think it might be the Op. 64 quartets next, though not for a while. I'll keep reading here to see what you Haydn specialists recommend!


----------



## Albert7

Thinking about picking up the Angeles quartet cycle for cheap on the Amazon mp3 train.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> Just saw the Doric Quartet release a new album of the Opus 20 Haydn quartets so I probably will get that off iTunes fairly soon .
> 
> View attachment 58040


I got this from Christmas from my stepdad ..


----------



## harryz

I second the Aeolian as a first recommendation of a complete set. Also really like Mosaiques as an alternative.

Harry Z


----------



## Albert7

I am loving the select Haydn string quartets done by the Griller String Quartet as done on this 1 dollar box set (Amazon mp3):









Can't go wrong with the Bach Guild recordings . Great sound too for those string quartets.


----------



## Haydn man

TurnaboutVox said:


> So far I have acquired (not at a very high rate of acquisition, but I do like to get to know works pretty well over several months):
> 
> Op. 20 - Quatuor Mosaiques
> Op. 33 - London Haydn Quartet (recently)
> Op. 51 - Kodaly Quartet
> Opp. 71, 74 & 76 - Takacs Quartet
> Op. 77 - Smithson Quartet
> Op. 103 - Kodaly Quartet, Smithson Quartet
> 
> I have some reservations about most of these, though I think all are at least fair. I also find the Op 76 Takacs set rather reverberant, but the performances are very enjoyable. I do like (very much) the Kodaly's Seven Last Words. Solid and workmanlike will often do for me (they are very secure in intonation).
> 
> I'm enjoying my newly acquired Op 33 set a lot too.
> 
> The weakest set I own is the Smithson's Op 77 + 103 (bought from a mail order record club in the early 90's). Frustratingly I once had a recording of much more secure and satisfying performances on cassette made from a BBC radio broadcast, but lost it some time ago.
> 
> I think it might be the Op. 64 quartets next, though not for a while. I'll keep reading here to see what you Haydn specialists recommend!


I have the Op. 64 with the Lindsay's and like them very much.
Have heard some of the Kodaly Quartet offerings via Spotify and they sounded good too


----------



## D Smith

TurnaboutVox said:


> So far I have acquired (not at a very high rate of acquisition, but I do like to get to know works pretty well over several months):
> 
> Op. 20 - Quatuor Mosaiques
> Op. 33 - London Haydn Quartet (recently)
> Op. 51 - Kodaly Quartet
> Opp. 71, 74 & 76 - Takacs Quartet
> Op. 77 - Smithson Quartet
> Op. 103 - Kodaly Quartet, Smithson Quartet
> 
> I have some reservations about most of these, though I think all are at least fair. I also find the Op 76 Takacs set rather reverberant, but the performances are very enjoyable. I do like (very much) the Kodaly's Seven Last Words. Solid and workmanlike will often do for me (they are very secure in intonation).
> 
> I'm enjoying my newly acquired Op 33 set a lot too.
> 
> The weakest set I own is the Smithson's Op 77 + 103 (bought from a mail order record club in the early 90's). Frustratingly I once had a recording of much more secure and satisfying performances on cassette made from a BBC radio broadcast, but lost it some time ago.
> 
> I think it might be the Op. 64 quartets next, though not for a while. I'll keep reading here to see what you Haydn specialists recommend!


I have Kodaly performing the Op. 64 and I would call them 'solid and workmanlike' in this set as well (a good phrase for them). When I have some more CD money I would like to get Quatuor Mosaigues Op. 64 to compare. They, along with Takacs and the London Haydn Quartet are my favorite performers of his quartets.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Anyone have Op. 76 by the Eder quartet? Their disc of Nos. 2-4 can be purchased, but the entire set seems pretty rare. I recently ordered the 2-4 disc, sounded great from the samples. I'll probably end up with the Tákacs sometime, seems to be the best 'grab' for Op. 76, at least on amazon.de.


----------



## Guest

I only have Op. 20, Op. 33, and Op. 76 (and the Seven Last Words). I knew I'd want to get around to more eventually, but 18 quartets is really quite enough for a while, no? 

Anyway, I say this because the TC SQ list nominators have led me to choose Op. 74 as my next exploration.


----------



## harryz

*Griller SQ is wonderful*



albertfallickwang said:


> I am loving the select Haydn string quartets done by the Griller String Quartet as done on this 1 dollar box set (Amazon mp3):
> 
> View attachment 60394
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with the Bach Guild recordings . Great sound too for those string quartets.


Love their Opus 71 and 74. Their Mozart Viola Quintets are unsurpassed in my book.

Similar playing by the Janacek SQ in Opus 33 on the DG Masters issue. Would LOVE to hear the Schneider SQ reissues if all the Quartets that was just issued. Also hard to beat the old Pro Arte SQ if you like old world playing and can deal with the sonics


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Op. 74 - a wise choice. Those are great - maybe Haydn's wittiest?  The Kodály recording is quite good for this set, imo.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I love the Buchberger Quartet.:tiphat:


----------



## Omicron9

Greetings.

I've been quite enjoying this 25-CD Naxos box by the Kodaly Quartet; all around very solid performances and well-recorded. As a complete box, it's a relatively inexpensive introduction to the wonders of Haydn's quartets:

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.502400

The Mosaiques are wonderful performances, but so far as I know, they've not recorded the entire cycle. I hope they do.

Regards,
-09


----------



## Pugg

Haydn: String Quartets (complete)

Aeolian String Quartet

On Decca for me please.


----------



## Mal

Rob Cowan in Gramophone gives the thumbs up to the Aeolian in reviewing the Los Angeles set:

"... the most relevant comparisons are with the Aeolian Quartet on Decca and the Kodaly Quartet on Naxos. The all- digital Naxos series features performances that are, in the main, musically reliable and technically proficient. But turn back to the 1973-76 Aeolian series and every work becomes an event, every quirk of harmony, rhythm or timing is etched with maximum relish."

I just listened to both playing no.1 on Spotify and agree with Rob, for that quartet.

BUT Rob eventually says, "My own tastes incline towards the Angeles, and primarily to their restrained expressiveness and consistent attention to detail. Philips’s superior recording is another bonus. The Aeolians generate more immediate heat (I mean that as a compliment) but, ultimately, the Angeles’ intelligence and cooler blending pay the higher musical dividends."

Amusingly the Penguin 2010 guide gives a Key & Rosette for Kodaly, and then rave about the Los Angeles. Maybe they gave their Rosette & Key to the losing team by accident...

I now plan make a complete trek through the quartets. I'll probably start by comparing Los Angeles & Aeolian on Spotify, pick the one that seems to shine brightest, maybe even dipping back into Kodaly if they don't please on extended listening. I already have a few dozen of the later quartets played by the the Mosaiques and the Lindsays, so I may not decide that any more CDs are necessary. I mean, how many Haydn quartets do you really need to own?

I love Rob's summarising encomium to Papa Haydn:

"Whenever I encounter these works en bloc I momentarily wonder if life isn’t too short to bother about any other music. Silly, I know, but the pickings are so incredibly rich. I had originally sorted through my own collection to compare the Lindsays, Amadeus, Vienna Konzerthaus, Quatuor Mosaiques, Pro Arte and Takacs, all of whom have added substantially – and characterfully – to the Haydn quartet discography. All have their value, but in this particular context it really is a head-to-head contest between two ‘complete’ sets similarly presented."


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorites: opus 17 and opus 20 ("Sun") perf. by Dekany Quartet
opus 50 ("Prussian") and opus 76 ("Erdody") perf. by Tokyo Quartet
opus 77 ("Lobkowitz") perf. by Dekany Quartet


----------

